# Google Earth.... now with Katrina Overlays



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been playing with Google Earth, and I was told yesterday that you can download image overlays which include satellite shots of the flooded areas. Interesting!

http://earth.google.com/index.html


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Seems like all the tv networks are using GoogleEarth now, even the locals.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I've tried to view those overlays but all I get is a gray pixel grid, they picture doesn't resolve.

And yeah nick I've seen Fox News using google maps in some shows...

edit: okay that new link they put up on the 4th is now working for me


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

This would be cool to use in a few days to look at Lake Pontchartrain, as the flood waters are being pumped out of New Orleans and into the lake.

This morning while watching Fox News, the anchor woman had the stupidity (at least I thought) to question the Army Corps of Engineers spokesman if all the toxic waste was also being pumped into the Lake.

"Well, hell yeah Lady! Where else do you think we're going to put it? Would you prefer we not pump it out?"​That's what I wish he would have told her. 

Now, if the EPA was in charge, they would order an environmental study be done on the flooded areas and how it will impact the lake. Hey, I'll save you the money for the study: the impact _ain't_ going to be good!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

hehe...they did the same thing on CNN, Chris. The Army COE guy was like, "where do you want us to put it?".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_'Ecology first, humanity last, and the rest will take care of itself'_

...at least according to the liberal, tree hugging, village plugging socialist pc crowd.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey, the EPA has actually suspended rules requiring reformulated gasolines in areas where normal gasolines are usually banned because of the crisis.

Normally, I hate what the EPA has become but, this time, common sense prevailed. ...at least for a little while.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

djlong said:


> Hey, the EPA has actually suspended rules requiring reformulated gasolines in areas where normal gasolines are usually banned because of the crisis.
> 
> Normally, I hate what the EPA has become but, this time, common sense prevailed. ...at least for a little while.


I also understand they loosened the air quality restrictions on refineries for the time being.


----------

